# on fire for the Lord



## mm235

Ciao,
Come tradurreste la frase:
"That man is so on fire for the Lord"?
Pieno di entusiasmo? _Infervorato_ mi sembra un po' antico...

Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E' fondamentale che tu scriva:
- la *frase originale intera*
- * il tuo tentativo di traduzione *
e ci dia qualche informazione a proposito del *contesto*, grazie 

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## mm235

Frase intera: "That man is so on fire for the Lord"
Tentativo di traduzione: un uomo pieno di entusiasmo per il Signore


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Di cosa stiamo parlando?

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## mm235

We're talking about some preacher that is defined as on fire for the Lord. 
I'm not sure how much more context I can provide. That's the whole sentence. 
Thanks


----------



## Passante

Se stiamo parlando di un credente direi: 'quell'uomo è un vero fervente' senza altro.


----------



## Mary49

Passante said:


> Se stiamo parlando di un *credente *direi: 'quell'uomo è un vero fervente' senza altro.



Più che *credente*:



alice.milani said:


> We're talking about some *preacher *that is defined as on fire for the Lord.



Dato che "to be on fire for" significa "andare pazzo per", si potrebbe tradurre con "Ha una grande passione per il Signore".


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> una grande passione per il Signore".


Bo, trovo molto innaturale sebbene corretta una frase del genere. Non sento mai dire appassionato del Signore/di Dio, ma un religioso fervente. L'oggetto mi risulta più usuale nella Fede. È un credente appassionato, è un vero fervente del Credo. 
Un appassionato sostenitore della Fede. 
Un credente incrollabile. 
Non so se mi sono spiegata.
Non mi risulta spontaneo dire innamorato di Dio, ma magari è solo un mio limite concettuale.


----------



## Mary49

Sono punti di vista; io non trovo "molto innaturale" dire che un predicatore (non un credente qualsiasi) ha una grande passione per il Signore, piuttosto che per la Madonna, Gesù o altre figure. Ad esempio, Giovanni Paolo II aveva una grande "passione" per la Madonna (Totus Tuus).
"Grande devozione" andrebbe meglio?


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> "Grande devozione" andrebbe meglio?


Sì con devozione ce lo vedo molto meglio


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao, dopo aver letto i vostri post posso aggiungere che una delle definizioni  standard è l’unione di ciò che avete già scritto, cioè ”fervente devoto”. Ma mi chiedo se non sia meglio attenersi ad una traduzione più letterale di “is on fire for” visto che tutte le proposte “infervorato”, “fervente” e “devoto” hanno un diverso specifico corrispettivo in inglese.
Propongo: “è infiammato/incendiato dal Signore”


----------



## Pietruzzo

Passante said:


> Se stiamo parlando di un credente direi: 'quell'uomo è un vero fervente' senza altro.


Mai sentito "fervente" usato come sostantivo.


----------



## theartichoke

I'm not sure how much help I can be with the Italian translation, but having grown up in an evangelical Protestant church where "on fire for the Lord" was a common expression, I can add that it typically has to do with someone who is not only an extremely fervent believer, but also an extremely fervent evangelist / proselytizer. I think it likely has something to do with the idea of being "filled with the holy spirit" in reference to the tongues of fire that appeared above the disciples' heads at Pentecost.


----------



## pebblespebbles

theartichoke said:


> I think it likely has something to do with the idea of being "filled with the holy spirit" in reference to the tongues of fire that appeared above the disciples' heads at Pentecost.


Penso si possa dire anche “e’ acceso dall’amore di Dio”....,,


----------



## Passante

Pietruzzo said:


> Mai sentito "fervente" usato come sostantivo.


È un vero amante, è un vero insolente, è un grande saccente. Ti risultano altrettanto scorretti?


----------



## Mary49

Confermo che "fervente" non è sostantivo:
fervènte in Vocabolario - Treccani    "*fervènte* agg. [part. pres. di _fervere_]. – *1.* letter. Bruciante, scottante: _il battuto della torre era f_. _tanto_, _che ella né co’ piè né con altro vi poteva trovar luogo_ (Boccaccio); _il sol gli aridi campi fiede Con raggi assai f_. (T. Tasso). *2.* Più com. in senso fig., fervido, infiammato, intenso: _f_. _voti_, _preghiere_; _una f_. _supplica_; _amore_, _affetto_, _passione f_.; _la_ ... _ferventissima carità dello Spirito Santo_ (Dante). Riferito a persona: _essere f_. _di zelo_, _di carità_; _un f_. _patriota_; _un_ _cattolico fervente"_.

insolènte in Vocabolario - Treccani   "*insolènte* agg. e s. m. e f....".
amante¹ in Vocabolario - Treccani   "*amante*1 agg. e s. m. e f....".
saccènte in Vocabolario - Treccani  "*saccènte* agg. e s. m. e f....".


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Confermo che "fervente" non è sostantivo:
> fervènte in Vocabolario - Treccani    "*fervènte* agg. [part. pres. di _fervere_]. – *1.* letter. Bruciante, scottante: _il battuto della torre era f_. _tanto_, _che ella né co’ piè né con altro vi poteva trovar luogo_ (Boccaccio); _il sol gli aridi campi fiede Con raggi assai f_. (T. Tasso). *2.* Più com. in senso fig., fervido, infiammato, intenso: _f_. _voti_, _preghiere_; _una f_. _supplica_; _amore_, _affetto_, _passione f_.; _la_ ... _ferventissima carità dello Spirito Santo_ (Dante). Riferito a persona: _essere f_. _di zelo_, _di carità_; _un f_. _patriota_; _un_ _cattolico fervente"_.
> 
> insolènte in Vocabolario - Treccani   "*insolènte* agg. e s. m. e f....".
> amante¹ in Vocabolario - Treccani   "*amante*1 agg. e s. m. e f....".
> saccènte in Vocabolario - Treccani  "*saccènte* agg. e s. m. e f....".


Appunto


----------



## Mary49

Passante said:


> Appunto


Non si può dire "Quell'uomo è un vero fervente", dato che "fervente" non rientra tra i sostantivi, mentre gli altri esempi che hai dato vanno bene perché possono essere anche sostantivi.


----------



## symposium

Mmm, sono d'accordo con pebblespebbles e credo che sia anche il caso di prendere in considerazione l'input di artichoke, e cioè: visto che si tratta di un'espressione metaforica, perchè non tradurla letteralmente? O con qualcosa che renda lo stesso concetto? Incendiato dal Signore/ Pieno del fuoco del Signore/  Che arde per il Signore/ Una fiaccola luminosa o cose del genere...


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Non si può dire "Quell'uomo è un vero fervente", dato che "fervente" non rientra tra i sostantivi, mentre gli altri esempi che hai dato vanno bene perché possono essere anche sostantivi.


SOSTANTIVATI, AGGETTIVI in "La grammatica italiana"
Impariamo!: Utilizzo del participio presente


----------



## Pietruzzo

Passante said:


> SOSTANTIVATI, AGGETTIVI in "La grammatica italiana"
> Impariamo!: Utilizzo del participio presente


Già sapevamo che molti aggettivi e participi possono essere utilizzati come sostantivi, ma non tutti. Direi "È un fervente devoto del Signore" ma non "È un fervente del Signore"


----------



## Passante

Pietruzzo said:


> Già sapevamo che molti aggettivi e participi possono essere utilizzati come sostantivi


Se non erro
Una retta di un fascio =una linea retta di un fascio
Un fervente di Dio = un uomo fervente di Dio
Gli aggettivi sostantivati si creano anche togliendo il sostantivo noto.
Magari si potrebbe inserire la maiuscola per meglio evidenziarlo ' è un Fervente', ma non mi risulta un obbligo.


----------



## Mary49

Guarda che "retta" è un sostantivo, "fervente" non lo è. Non capisco l'ostinazione...


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Guarda che "retta" è un sostantivo, "fervente" non lo è. Non capisco l'ostinazione...


Giuro che è l'ultima, ma mi pare impossibile. 
Nella folla dei presenti in preghiera si alzò un adorante della Madonna che inneggiò un cantico. Era chiaro a tutti che fosse un Fervente, ma non era necessario che lo mostrasse platealmente a tutti. 

Mi vuoi dire che questa frase non é italiano? Evidentemente sono turca.


----------



## Mary49

Nessuno qui è turco, almeno credo 
La frase da te "creata" (suppongo) contiene "adorante" che NON è un sostantivo, come NON lo è "fervente", che tu li scriva con l'iniziale maiuscola o no.
adorare in Vocabolario - Treccani    "Part. pres. *adorante*, anche come *agg*.: _una folla adorante_, in atteggiamento di adorazione".
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica   "di _adorare _*♦ agg. m. e f.".*
Ricerca | Garzanti Linguistica   "di _fervere  _*♦ agg. m. e f. *pl. _-i  _*1.* ardente, intenso; appassionato:_ fede, preghiera fervente_;_ un fervente patriota"._

Detto ciò, ognuno può creare le frasi e le espressioni che vuole, senza che per questo siano corrette.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi 
Can't help with the grammar issue here but I was wondering if something like *'...infervorato di zelo per il signore...' *might work .


----------



## mm235

Grazie mille a tutti! È in realtà la traduzione di un lavoro protestante e si riferisce a S Paolo. Credo che la soluzione di Holymaloney sia assolutamente perfetta. 
Grazie di cuore e blessings to everyone!


----------



## tsoapm

I have an idea that it's meant to be associated with the Holy Spirit, cf. Mt 3:11 (“He will baptise you with the Holy Spirit and fire.”), Acts 2:3 (“…tongues of fire that came to rest on [them. They] were filled with the Holy Spirit.”).


----------



## mm235

Thank you, did not think about that!


----------



## tsoapm

Although I read too quickly and now see that @theartichoke already had the same idea above.


----------



## mm235

I did not think about the baptism of *fire *though and "on *fire *for the Lord". 
Thanks!


----------



## giginho

Mah, io per tornare su quanto detto da Passante e da Mary vorrei aggiungere che, secondo me, fervente è un participio sostantivato di derivazione latina....magari anche io sono turco (cipriota??) e non lo so, ma secondo me è proprio un participio sostantivato, ovvero un participio con funzione di sostantivo.

Che poi possa dare fastidio alle orecchie di qualcuno è un altro discorso. Io personalmente non lo sento come un'espressione naturale, ma credo che grammaticalmente ci possa stare.

On fire io lo tradurrei con "arde di passione per il Signore".....che mi sembra renda anche l'atmosfera che regna in certe chiese americane (sempre che sia quello il contesto!) in cui i predicatori sono proprio tarantolati (eh....no, tarantolato per il Signore proprio non lo si può sentire!)


----------



## Mary49

giginho said:


> Mah, io per tornare su quanto detto da Passante e da Mary vorrei aggiungere che, secondo me, fervente è un participio sostantivato di derivazione latina....magari anche io sono turco (cipriota??) e non lo so, ma secondo me è proprio un participio sostantivato, ovvero un participio con funzione di sostantivo.Io personalmente non lo sento come un'espressione naturale, ma credo che grammaticalmente ci possa stare.
> On fire io lo tradurrei con "arde di passione per il Signore".....che mi sembra renda anche l'atmosfera che regna in certe chiese americane (sempre che sia quello il contesto!) in cui i predicatori sono proprio tarantolati (eh....no, tarantolato per il Signore proprio non lo si può sentire!)


Non sono d'accordo su "fervente" come sostantivo (credo che lo si sia capito...), è proprio grammaticalmente che non ci può stare.
Mi piace invece "arde di passione", rende l'idea.


----------



## giginho

Mary49 said:


> Non sono d'accordo su "fervente" come sostantivo (credo che lo si sia capito...),



Non sto dicendo che sia un sostantivo puro, ma mi sembra un participio sostantivato.....dal punto di vista grammaticale, con un occhio al latino e uno al greco, secondo me si potrebbe anche accettare. Detto questo concordo con te che "ad auriculam" non mi suona per niente bene.


----------



## Mary49

Un buon sistema è quello di cercare i sinonimi; "fervente" ha come sinonimi soltanto aggettivi, mentre altri participi presenti hanno anche sostantivi tra i sinonimi.
Fervente - Sinonimi - Virgilio Parole
Saccente - Sinonimi - Virgilio Parole
Amante - Sinonimi - Virgilio Parole


----------



## giginho

Non per insistere, ma se guardi i sinonimi proposti per amante mi si rizzano i capelli: amico, convivente, adoratore.....da quando in qua un amico è un amante? (oddio può capitare ma non credo che sia la norma)

Sul fatto che il participio presente possa essere usato come sostantivo siamo tutti d'accordo, mi sembra, quello che ci vede in disaccordo mi sembra essere sul particolare participio presente "fervente".....ed è questo che non riesco a capire: perché gli altri sì e lui no?


----------



## Mary49

giginho said:


> Non per insistere, ma se guardi i sinonimi proposti per amante mi si rizzano i capelli: amico, convivente, adoratore.....da quando in qua un amico è un amante? (oddio può capitare ma non credo che sia la norma) Sul fatto che il participio presente possa essere usato come sostantivo siamo tutti d'accordo, mi sembra, quello che ci vede in disaccordo mi sembra essere sul particolare participio presente "fervente".....ed è questo che non riesco a capire: perché gli altri sì e lui no?


Ho citato i sinonimi per dire che non tutti i participi presenti sono sostantivi; se tra i loro sinonimi non ci sono sostantivi, vuol dire che neppure essi sono sostantivi. Ad esempio, "veemente" è un sinonimo di fervente, ma lo useresti come sostantivo? Oppure "bollente", dato che "fervente" deriva da "ferveo" che significa bollire, ribollire; useresti "bollente" come sostantivo? C'è un unico caso, la fontana di Acqui Terme, detta "La Bollente", ma è l'eccezione che conferma la regola...


----------

